# [VBA] verbundene Zellen



## alma (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo 

Ich möchte per VBA in Excel herausfinden, über wieviele Zeilen oder Spalten sich eine verbundene Zelle erstreckt. Weiss jemand wie das geht?

Besten Dank schon im Voraus

Gruss alma


----------



## Retlaw (17. Juni 2004)

Mein Ansatz dazu wäre:

```
Private Sub Workbook_SheetSelectionChange(ByVal Sh As Object, ByVal Target As Range)
    If Target.MergeCells = True Then
        MsgBox Target.Address
    End If
End Sub
```
Workbook_SheetSelectionChange hab ich verwendet um es leichter zu testen,
du kannst natürlich auch eine eigene Sub schreiben und die aktuelle Markierung auslesen.
Wenn die MergeCells-Eigenschaft eines Range-Objektes auf True steht enthält der Bereich verbundene Zellen.
Mit der Address-Eigenschaft kannst du dir den ganzen Bereich eines Range-Objektes auslesen. Jetzt hast du Zeilen und Spalten und kannst daraus die Anzahl berechnen.


----------

